# How do I hit the Freestanding Bag Hard At Full Power without It getting moved around? Esp with Kicks?



## EvaWolves (Feb 26, 2022)

I already added more water to my Freestanding Bag to increase the weight but while it got heavier and bulged less from most of my punches, it still moves from the original spot I placed it and often by move I man it almost gets knocked down a lot of the times and rebounds back in position but not before moving a couple of inches. Even with just punching, my more powerful hits do move it an inch or to even if more strikes don't push it hard enough to bulge from position.

This normally wouldn't be a problem except my exercise room is very small so even moving an inch can be a problem if its done gradually and its a hassle having to move it back in position. so it doesn't bump other furniture and equipment. And esp since doing kicks esp side kicks and Spartan Kicks makes it almost gets dock down I far a few times it landing on say a table or book shelf and breaking them.

What do I do to prevent this? Should I order sand? A higher quality free standing bag? Or is it my technique?

Even discounting the space issues of my home, its practically near impossible to do punch and kick combos fluidly in a smooth sequenc because of this!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 26, 2022)

You shouldn't be able to add more water. Fill it. Completely. Beyond that, you'd need to post some video. Often, this sort of movement is from too much push in the technique.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> You shouldn't be able to add more water. Fill it. Completely. Beyond that, you'd need to post some video. Often, this sort of movement is from too much push in the technique.


This.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 27, 2022)

The little bit that I have used free standing bags suggests to me that they are prone to movement.  I suppose if you filled the base with something really dense, like iron or lead, maybe they would stay put.  Otherwise, finding a way to bolt it to the floor would do it.  I understand that is not really possible for you, but I’m saying that may be what it takes to hold them still.  In my opinion, a hanging bag is a far superior item.  I also realize that probably is not a possibility for you, otherwise you would have purchased one instead.  But my point is, sometimes you have to do the best you can with what you have to work with.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> The little bit that I have used free standing bags suggests to me that they are prone to movement.  I suppose if you filled the base with something really dense, like iron or lead, maybe they would stay put.  Otherwise, finding a way to bolt it to the floor would do it.  I understand that is not really possible for you, but I’m saying that may be what it takes to hold them still.  In my opinion, a hanging bag is a far superior item.  I also realize that probably is not a possibility for you, otherwise you would have purchased one instead.  But my point is, sometimes you have to do the best you can with what you have to work with.


The Century WaveMaster bags are prone to breakage if you really apply power to them. I think fastening them to the floor would hasten that.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 28, 2022)

Watch a professional boxer hitting a heavy bag.  The bag should almost "fold" from the punch.  If your style of karate uses a "snapping"  punch or kick then when you hit the bag, it actually "jumps" and doesn't swing back and forth much at all when hit.

If you are "thrusting" a technique then there will be some of your energy transferred into the bag to move the bag.  Too much "thrust" and your technique is turning into more of a push than a punch (doesn't mean it still can't damage and there are times when you may want to move someone in that manner).

Maybe invest in a B.O.B. and fill the base with sand?  Unless you are trying to move it, you aren't going to unless you are pushing the technique and you get the added bonus of targeting.

If you have the option of a hanging heavy bag, a small bungee cord and weight plate attached to the bottom does wonders.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 28, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The Century WaveMaster bags are prone to breakage if you really apply power to them. I think fastening them to the floor would hasten that.


My guess is that it's designed to move in order to prevent things from breaking.


----------

